# Pumpkinferno-Upper Canada Village



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Darnit I spelled PumpKinferno wrong!! Grrr!!!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Aww I wish we were visiting my in laws then  they live in Kanata, and I've mentioned in past visits I'd like to go to upper Canada village...never got around to it though


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Count me in, if we can! I'll see if Doto can come too!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I did not even know until BB posted this on Facebook. I am super excited to with her!!

Anyone else wanna come with us? I can book us a place nearby for supper if you guys want!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

moony_1 said:


> Aww I wish we were visiting my in laws then  they live in Kanata, and I've mentioned in past visits I'd like to go to upper Canada village...never got around to it though


You should see it during the holidays it's spectacular! If you do come down during that time lemme know we can go together.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I would love to go, however I'm planning on checking out haunted attractions in and around Toronto - on top of that we are taking note of places in the GTA that put on haunted houses and stuff..

If what you folks are doing was not so far I would go lol


----------

